# دائرة الالوان



## eng-eldeeb (26 أغسطس 2008)

ارجو من الاخوة الزملاء امدادي بكل المعلومات عن دائرة الالوان وخصائصها لتعم المنفعة علي الجميع


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (26 أغسطس 2008)

مافهمت شو المطلوب نتمنى الايضاح اكثر


----------



## sika2100 (26 أغسطس 2008)

هذه اول مشاركة لى فى المنتدى
ارجو ان افيد واستفيد
لقد بحثت نقلت موضوع عن دائرة الالوان من منتدى اخر
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

مفاهيم اساسية:

الالوان الاساسية:هى اصل الالوان جميعا وهى ثلاثة:الاحمر-الازرق-الاصفر و سميت بالالوان الاساسية لانه لا يمكن استنباطها من الالوان الاخرى

الالوان الثنائية:نحصل عليها اذا مزجنا لونين اصليين بنسب متساوية نتج لون ثالث هو ما نطلق عليه لون ثنائى و بهذه الطريقة نحصل على ثلاثة الوان ثنائية هى الاخضر -البنفسجى-البرتقالى و الالوان الاساسية مع الالوان الثنائية هى الالوان التى يطلق عليها الالوان الستة القياسية

يمزج كل لون اساسى مع مايجاوره من اللون الثنائى ينتج ستة الوان ثنائية متوسطة و هى :
اخضر مصفر-اخضر مزرق-بنفسجى مزرق-بنفسجى محمر-برتقالى محمر-برتقالى مصفر

و بهذا نحصل على مجموع الوان الدائرة المكونة من اثنى عشر لونا و هى:
3 الوان اساسية
3 الوان ثنائية
6 الوان ثنائية متوسطة







و تسمى الالوان الثنائية الناتجة حسب اللون الاكثر وضوحا فى المخلوط فاذا مزجنا (احمر+احمر+اصفر)نتج البرتقالى المحمر لان الاحمر اكثر و ضوحا و هكذا

الالوان الساخنة و الباردة و تاثيراتها:

الالوان الساخنة: تتضمن الاحمر و الاصفر و البرتقالى و قد سميت بالالوان الساخنة او الدافئة لانها تذكرنا بالوان النار و الدم و هى مصدر للدفئ

اما الالوان الباردة: فتشمل الازرق و الاخضر و البنفسجى و قد سميت بالباردة لانها تتفق مع لون السماء و الماء و هما مبعث البرودة

ان من اهم التاثيرات للالوان الباردة و الساخنة فى التصميم او التكوين انها تلعب دورا كبيرا فى الاحساس بالعمق فالالوان الحمراء و الصفراء و البرتقالية كالوان ساخنة لها دلالة فى التصميمات او التكوينات بانها تظهر اقرب الى المشاهد واكثر تقدما من الالوان البارد.


الالوان المتكاملة: هى الالوان المتقابلة مع اللون الاساسى على دائرة الالوان.
فاللون الاحمر الاساسى يقابله و يكمله اللون الاخضر الذى يتكون من مزج اللونين الاساسيين الاخرين و هما الازرق+الاصفر.






و فيما يلى بعض الاسس التى تفيد عند استخدام الالوان او اختيارها:

اللون الاحمر يزيد تقدما او بروزا عندما يكون لون مؤخرة التكوين لون مكمل وهو الاخضر

اللون الاصفر يزيد تقدما عندما يكون لون مؤخرة التكوين لون مكمل و هو البنفسجى

كما ان تاثيرات الالوان الدافئة فى التكوين او التصميم انها تظهر اكبر مساحة من مساحتها الحقيقية حيث انها لها صفة الانتشار البصرى.
اما الالوان الباردة فتظهر اقل مساحة من مساحتها الحقيقية حيث انها لها صفة التقلص.

الالوان المحايدة:
هى الابيض و الاسود و الرماديات العديدة التى تستنبط من مزج الابيض و الاسود و الرماديات التى تستنبط من مزج الالوان الاساسية الثلاثة و يهتم الفنان و المصمم بالالوان الحيادية اهتماما بالغا فالالوان الحيادية تعالج كثيرا من المشاكل الفنية فى التكوين او التصميم حيث ان خواصها تتمثل فى:
*انها غير متواجدة على الدائرة اللونية.
*تعتبر لا لون لها.
*دائما تتوافق مع اى مجموعة لونية.
وده لينك الموضوع:
http://www.lakii.com/vb/showthread.php?t=181835


----------



## sika2100 (26 أغسطس 2008)

وده كمان لينك تانى
أهمية دائرة الألوان و طريقة التعامل معها للبحث عن ألوان متناسقة</STRONG> </B>


----------



## eng-eldeeb (27 أغسطس 2008)

شاكر جدا لمجهود الاخوة


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (28 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم

اخوي دائرة الالوان امر بسيط جدا وممتع جدا

الطيف المرئي:
اول شي ناخذ فكرة عامة عن الالوان .. الالوان هي الطيف المرئي وهو جزء بسيييييط جدا من الجزء فوق المرئي وتحت المرئي












مع هذا لا يوجد في العالم كله دائرة الوان حقيقية كاملة لان الطيف الصغير هذا فيه عدد لا نهائي من الالوان 
مثلا لو اخذنا اللون الاحمر واضفنا له شوي ابيض رح يصير وردي واذا كثرنا الابيض اكثر برضوا رح يصير وردي افتح وهكذا الى ما لا نهاية ومستحيل يتحول الى ابيض صافي حتى لو ظنينا هذا الشيء

من اشهر الشركات المصنعة للالوان بتدرجات واسعة جدا هي الفولك ارت المشهورة جدا عند المصممين

اما على مستوى البرامج الفوتوشوب من اوسع البرامج اللي تعطيك تدرجات وخيارات واسعة جدا يمكن اكثر من 5 مليون لون مختلف

لفترة طويلة كان الناس يختارون الالوان بانهم يرصفونها بالترتيب مثل قوس قزح وكان مجرد اختيار عشوائي .. 
ما كان الاهتمام مثل ما هو الآن فاذا حبوا يضيفون لون فاتح يستخدمون الحجر الابيض واذا حبوا يدخلون الاحمر في تصاميمهم يجيبون الطوب لكن ما كانوا يستخدومن الدهانات لانهم كانوا يستخدمون مواد طبيعية.. 



دائرة الالوان:
اول من ابتكرها يمكن تتوقعون فنان او مهندس او امر له علاقة لكن الحقيقة اول من ابتكرها المخترع الفذ والعبقري الفيزيائي اسحق نيوتن :8:وكان هدفه دراسة الضوء وطبيعة الالوان وما الى ذلك

دائما لما كنا صغار صعب نقتنع بان اللون الابيض هو نتاج لمجموعة الالوان لاننا كنا نختبر المزج وبعد ما نمزجهم سوا يطلع لنا لون اسود!!:57:
وما زال الى الان اشخاص كبار يفكرون بنفس الطريقة لكن السر والمعنى مو المزج الكيميائي لكن المقصود المزج البصري!! كيف؟!:86:

لما نجيب دائرة الالوان وندورها بخفيف نلاحظ الالوان تبهت بخفيف واذا سرعنا اكثر تبهت اكثر الى حد تتحول الدائرة للون الابيض.......وااااااااو سحر..وين راحوا الالوان 


تطور دائرة الالوان:
اول ما صنعت الدائرة بالحقيقة كان الاصح يسمونها حلقة لانها كانت مجرد درجة واحد من اللون كاننا اخذنا الشريطة اللي فوق وشبكنا الطرف الاحمر بالنهاية البنفسجية مثل هذه الصورة تماما





بالصورة واضح شرح الالوان الاساسية والثانوية والثلاثية ما يحتاج كلام


طبعا بعدها تطورت وصارت دائرة خصوصا انو صار سهل رسمها بالكمبيوتر بشكل كل ما دخلنا للمركز تصير الالوان داكنة اكثر الى المركز الاسود واذا طلعنا لبرى مثل الشمس تشع وتصير الالوان افتح وكل ما كبر قطر الدائرة تعطينا تشكيلة اوسع من الالوان وتصير ممتعة اكثر ..

والله استانست بهالموضوع وتذكرت ايام^_^
يؤ خل نرجع للجد

هذه صورة لدائرة الوان مطورة وفيها خيارات اكثر واذا حاولت تدور بالانترنت رح تلاقي صور احلى





بعدها صارت مطورة اكثر وصاروا يسمونها شجرة الالوان وفي ناس يسمونها هرم او مخروط وكلها لها معنى واحد لكن الاختلاف بحسب طريقة الاخراج

طبعا صعب اشرحها لكن ميزتها انك تسحب كل لون من الدائرة وتعطيه تدرجات اكثر باضافة ابيض او اسود




-------------------------------


انساق الالوان- السكيمس-:
عند المصممين والفنانين يوجد 3انواع رئيسية

الاول: الالوان المتباينة او المتممة
طريقتها اننا نختار لونين متعاكسين في دائرة الالوان مثلا اللون رقم 1 مع 19 ونستخدمهم سوا 
ميزتهم ان كل لون منهم رح يبرز الثاني مثل ما يبرز الاسود الابيض والعكس صحيح

استخدامتهم كثيرة ابرزها اشارات التنبيه والتحذيرات والدعايات واي امر يحتاج للفت الانتباه وشد البصر

مثل هذه الصورة استخدموا الاحمر والاخضر لاننا اذا رجعنا لدائرة الالوان لقيناهم لونين متعاكسين





اما في التصميم يستخدم هذا النسق لغرف المراهقين والشباب ومحلات الملابس الخاصة فيهم وايضا محلات الرياضة لكن تستخدم بكميات قليلة جدا ومجرد لمسات بحيث يكون الخلفية ابيض او اسود او رمادي

مثلا في الغرفة هذه وواضح انها ستايل شبابي استخدموا اللون البرتقالي مع الازرق بحيث الجدران تكون باللون الابيض والارضية خشب داكن











وهذا نادي رياضي استخدموا فيه الالوان المتباينة ايضا -اخضر وبرتقالي-











الثاني:الالوان المتجاورة
وهي ببساطة الالوان المتقاربة من بعضها مثلا نختار اللون الازرق والازرق المخضر والاخضر وعادة تعطي انطباع بالاسترخاء وتستخدم في غرف النوم والمستشفيات وهو نسق رايق كثير












وهذا مثال على استخدام هذا النسق في الانتيريور











الثالث:اللون الاحادي
نختار لون واحد فقط مثلا الاحمر وتدرجاته فقط بدون اي لون ثاني ويستخدم كثير في التصاميم العصرية والاماكن الصغيرة والضيقة والاماكن اللي تعتمد على التحكم اللاسلكي والتكنلوجيا بشكل واسع

هي بالضبط كاننا نسحب مثلث او شريحة من دائرة الالوان ونقيد نفسنا فيهم وهو جدا مشابه للنسق المتدرج لكن الفرق انه محصور في لون واحد فقط 




اشهر مثال محلات موبايلي اللي اعتمدت اللون الازرق وتدرجاته في الانتريور تبعهم 

هذه امثلة على انتيريور استخدموا هذا السكيم











ان شاء الله تكون استفدت واستمتعت بالمعلومات ^^

سلام


----------



## eng-eldeeb (28 أغسطس 2008)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا للافــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــادة ونتمني المــزيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (19 سبتمبر 2008)

عفوا ولا شكر على واجب

يا ليت انت تضيف للموضوع اخ el-deeb

سلام


----------



## الأمير محمود (20 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (12 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
معلومات من زمن الدراسه كثيرا أشتقنا لها


----------



## idli (13 يناير 2011)

الله ينور يا باشا تسلم ايدك علي الموضوع ده


----------



## عبدالله ال عامر (6 مارس 2013)

يعطيك الف عافيه ع المعلومات


----------

